# Céus da Madeira



## Rog (12 Jun 2007 às 08:48)

Ainda pegando na situação da invulgar depressão nos Açores, pelo dia 7 de Junho na Madeira eram visiveis correntes na orientação Oeste-Este em altitude associado a essa depressão, visiveis nas imagens de satélite.  
O dia começou assim


----------



## Minho (12 Jun 2007 às 23:05)

Lindas fotografias!
Só de um bom e fotografo e madrugador  

Gostei especialmente desta:






E do dramatismo desta:


----------



## Vince (14 Jun 2007 às 10:02)

Excelentes fotos Rogpacheco. Tens que te dedicar mais à fotografia e partilhares mais imagens dessas.

Em jeito de homenagem à Madeira, umas fotos minhas já com uns 5 ou 6 anos:






















*PS:*
E vê lá se para a próxima evitas os fios e postes eléctricos 
Ok ok... acontece a todos. Eu por exemplo tenho uma fotografia minha daí que gosto muita e ficou estragada com o raio dos postes e dos fios. 






O problema na Madeira é que às vezes bastam 60 segundos à procura um sitio melhor e entretanto aquilo que queriamos fotografar  esfuma-se, literalmente. Hehehe.


----------



## Fil (14 Jun 2007 às 22:20)

Excelentes fotos! Gostei principalmente da primeira do Rog e da última do Vince (apesar dos fios)! A Madeira é uma região previligiada para fotografar os céus.


----------



## Rog (19 Jun 2007 às 20:15)

Vince disse:


> Excelentes fotos Rogpacheco. Tens que te dedicar mais à fotografia e partilhares mais imagens dessas.
> 
> Em jeito de homenagem à Madeira, umas fotos minhas já com uns 5 ou 6 anos:
> 
> ...


Excelentes fotos Vince  
Digamos que as minhas fotos foram pegar na máquina e clicar... apenas a primeira tem algum interesse fotográfico as outras foi só mesmo pela curiosidade do ceu, fotograficamente não estão boas..


----------



## Rog (19 Jun 2007 às 20:18)

O Céu por estes dias...

ameaçou mas caiu pouca chuva...





a pouca chuva que caiu...






outras fotos do ceu..


----------



## Minho (19 Jun 2007 às 21:06)

Rogpacheco disse:


>



Lindas!


----------



## Vince (20 Jun 2007 às 10:52)

Rogpacheco disse:


>



Gosto muito desta. Ontem tivemos nuvens destas de manhã a entrar pelo litoral. Muito bonitas, mas ontem estava super ocupado e não deu para fotografar.


----------

